# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Patellxhane te mbushur

## Estella

Për 4 vetë 

Duhen: 

- Patëllxhanë 1 kg 
- qepë 7 kokrra 
- hudhra 2 kokrra 
- kripë, piper, majdanoz 

Gatimi: 

Patëllxhanëve u hiqet bishti dhe lëkura në tre rripa nga të dyja anët. Priten për së gjati te pjesa e sipërme deri në mes të tulit dhe vendosen në ujë me kripë për gjysëm ore. Ndërkohë skuqet qepa e grirë në formë gjysëmrrethi, shtohen domate të qëruara dhe të prere në forme kubike; vazhdon kaverdisja në zjarr të ngadalshem në mënyrë që qepa të zbutet. Në fund shtohen hudhra të grira, majdanoz, kripë, piper dhe pak uthull. Patëllxhanet kullohen, shpëlahen dhe skuqen në tigan me pak vaj pastaj rreshtohen në tavë, hapen në vendin e prerë dhe mbushen me masën e përgatitur. Sipër u vihet nga një fetë domate.Shtohet fare pak ujë dhe piqen për një orë në furrë jo shumë te nxehtë

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Novi

hmmmmm mce me ka vajt mendja keq per palticane

----------


## Estella

je larg se do te te ftoja ndonje dite per dreke nga une te nxirrje mallin.

----------


## alvi

O rrusho ku je ti qe qeke afer te gjihtve se un kom 6 vjet pa honger asigjo shqiptare, kudo qe te jesh vje avioni, se per zotin per i drek alla shqiptare deri ne fun te Amerikes vij.
P.S. Un jam ne Idaho.

----------


## Estella

Nuk je larg vetem disa ore fluturim.


edhe me Fed-Ex apo UPS apo Express Mail do te te dergoja ndonje cope byrek, me c'fare e do me qepe domate dhe mish te grire. me spinaq, me kos dhe me veze.




P.S Njera nga menyrat per te fituar nje mashkull eshte me ane te guzhines........uuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmm.......( Se kiah me ty jo thjesht me lindi ne koke)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## alvi

Origjinalja eshte:  Rruga per ke zemra e burrit kalon nga stomaku.  Po te vendosesh nje tenxhere me gjelle ne fobe, cdo dite nje burre do vije se s'ben ne ora 6 masdite, dmth pas pune qe ta haj i pjate.
Faleminderit per oferten e byrekut.  Megjithese  e pamundur eshte shume e vleresuar. Thnx, Alvi!

----------


## alvi

O Estella, mrom bona ca patllixhona te mush mas recetes tate, vetem se me mish te grim.  Damn!  Rrofsh se na ke neru.  Faleminderit, ishin bo me lepi gishtat.

----------


## Orkide

Ca dreqi qenke ti mi Estella. Patjeter do jesh pe Korce...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Estella

Hahahahahaahha,
Jo sjam Korcare....E hongre....


Alvi ca recete tjeter do, edhe byrekun mund te ta tregoj si ta besh vete.
Nuk eshte nevoja te tollesh pete, Thank God to "Pilsburry".

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## skerdi

Na  shkoi  goja  leng.   E  kam  me  te  preferuaren.   Ajo  receta  qe  ke:  po  t'i  fus  ca  mish  te  grire,  duhet  ta  ndryshoj?

Kam  bere  disa  here,  por  perdor  vetem  nje  qepe  ose  dy.

----------


## skerdi

Ika  ika  se  ma  hape  oreksin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Eni

*nje recete e imja*  :buzeqeshje: 


Patellxhane tave me peksimadhe (galeta)


1 kg patellxhan

2 kokrra te medha qepe

1 koke hudher

250 gr mish i grire

250 gr speca jeshil

250 gr domate te mishta

kripe, piper, rigon, majdanoz sipas deshires

1-2 luge gjelle salce domatesh

2 gjethe dafine

 copa peksimadhesh (galetash - buke e thekur) te shtypura ne havan apo te grira ne makinen grirese 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pergatitja:

Pasi i kemi qeruar patellxhanet i presim per se gjati ne copa te gjata, me pas i skuqim.
Pas skuqjes i leme menjane.

Pergatisim salcen duke skuqur ne fillim ne vajin e nxehte (mundesisht ate ku kishim skuqur patellxhanet, pasi aroma qe kane leshuar patellxhanetne vaj eshte e shijshme. Por kuptohet vaji s'do jete i njejte ne mase, por me pak) pra skuqim qepet e prera holle dhe hudhrat e i kaurdisim deri sa te marrin nje ngjyre si te verdhe. Me pas i shtojme specat jeshile te prere ne copa - copa te vogla, duke vazhduar me skuqjen e kaurdisjen e tyre ne tigan a tenxheren e skuqjes.
Pasi edhe specat te jene skuqur disi, ku lekuar e tyre zbutet shtojme masen e mishit te grire dhe i trazojme.
Me pas shtojme domatet e qeruara nga lekura dhe te prera ne copa dhe i hedhim mases piperin, kripen dhe erezat sipas deshires, plus salcen e domates
Tere masa fillon e kaurdiset dhe te leshohet disi nga domatet e shtuara me pas i shtojme pak uje aq sa te mund te zihet mishi.
Pasi shohim se salca eshte gati, masa e saj duhet te jete disi e trashe fillojme pergatitjen e patellxhaneve per ne furre.

Keshtu, ne nje tas apo pjate kemi te grira imtesisht apo te shtypura peksimadhet.

Lyejme me pak yndyre tepsine ku do vendosim patellxhanet dhe pasie  kemi lyer ciopat e patellxhaneve fillimisht me galete te grire i vendosim ne tepsi radhe radhe ne menyre qe teer siperfaqja e tepsise te mbulohet me patellxhane. Siper me pas u hedhim salce duke e shtruar tere siperfaqen e patellxhaneve. Me pas siper salces e sperkatim me galetat e grira holle.
Keshtu vazhdojme me masen tjeter te patellxhaneve e siper tyre salcen me pas pluhurin e galetave te grira derisa te mbarojne patellxhanet e salca  :buzeqeshje: 

I shtojme diku ne tave 2 gjethet e dafines dhe tepsine me pas e fusim ne furre ku e leme te piqet nen nje temperature te 180 °.

Pasi tava eshte pjekur para se t'i servirim patellxhanet ne tryezen e shtruar, i presim ne copa katrore jo shume te medha.

Ju siguroj se do te kenaqeni me kete gjelle, megjithese per nga kalorite eshte mjaft e bollshme  :buzeqeshje: 

Atehere Buon Apetit !!!

----------


## Estella

Patellxhaneve u hiqt bishti duke e lene ate  2 cm ose 3/4 e 1 inch te gjate, u qerrohet lekura ne 3 cipa siper dh nga te dyja anet, ndersa poshte lihet me lekure. Ne pjesen e siperme, ku eshte hequr lekura, i behet nje prerje per se gjati deri ne mes te tulit, pastaj vendson ne uje me kripe per gjysem ore, kullohen dhe skuqen lehte ose mudn te vihen edhe ne furre sa te zbuten pakez, duke i sperkatur me van dhe uje. Vihen ne tepsi dhe mbushen. Mbushja behet duke kaurdisur me yndyre qepen, mishin e grire, pastaj domatet e qeruara dhe te grira holle. U hidhet kripe, piper, majdanoz i grire holle, flete dafile, pak uje dhe lihen te zjejne per 10-15 minuta. Neper vendet bosh te taves hidhen domate te grira dhe futet ne furre per 30-40 minuta.

Na nevojiten
patellxhane 1 kg ose 2.2lbs. mish i grire rreth 200 gr, qepe 2-3 kokrra, vaj 3 filxhane kafeje, domate 4-5 kokrra, kripe, piper, majdanoz, flete dafine.


Nje darke te kendshme.
Kjo shkon vecanerisht me vere te kuqe.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

Jane te vegjel dhe te shijshem , perfekte per tu sherbyer si antipast. Mund te konsumohen te ngrohte ose te ftohte, fillimisht pergatiten ne grille disa feta paterllxhani te prere vertikallisht, pasi jane gati lyhen me salce domateje , ullinj te grire, borzilok dhe mozzarella te prene ne forme kubesh. Pas nje pjekje te shkurter ne furre qe do te shkrije mozzarellen, mund te vendosni gjethe te fresketa borziloku, per me teper arome.

Pergatitja :

Ne fillim i lajme dhe i pastrojme bishtrat, me pas i presim ne feta rreth gjysem centimetri secila, i kriposim dhe e pas i skuqim ne nje ene ne forme grille pa i shtuar vaji.



Hedhim salcen ne nje kupe te vogel, shtojme ne te kripe, piper, rigon dhe pak vaji ulliri, i trazojme. Fetat e patellxhanit te pergatitur, i vendosim mbi nje ene dhe ne pas i vendosim siper salcen qe pergatitem, i grije siperdisa ullinj te zinj te prere holle, disa kubenj te vegjel djathi mozzarella dhe per te perfunduar nje gjethe borziloku te prete holle.

Rrutullojme feten e patellxhanit rreth vetes ne formen e nje cilindri, te cilen do e rrotulloni ne nje ene me pak vaji. Te njejten procedure per te gjithe cilindrat e patellxhanit. I vendosim ata ne nje tave pjekjesh dhe me pas i vendosim ne furr te  
nxehur, i leme keshtu per 15 min. Pas heqjes nga furri , i vendosim ne pjaten e sherbimit, vendosim perreth gjethe te njoma borziloku dhe kalojme siper tyre nje fije te holle vaji ulliri.



Per tu sherbyer !

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MI CORAZON

Bukur duken nga foto, por tek foto e fundit patellxhanet nuk duken aq tender, per te qene aq te shijshem, sa c'e presim ne.  :buzeqeshje: 
Thanks

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## broken_smile

La parmigiana kjo lart, behet shume e shijshme.

----------


## [Perla]

Te mbetet ti provosh MI CORASON .

----------


## PINK

une keto patllixhanet  kam fillu i bej feta feta, I laj,  , i kripos, i vej  me rradhe ne grill, i le aty te piqen ca, i marr i grij copa copa, i fus ca ereza, uthull, vaj ulliri, ca ereza prape, e bej si tip sallate, me pak fjale. Shpejt e shpejt, se sa te behet tave, na iku oreksi ne. LOL

----------

